# I found this in Amazon.com and i saw this published in 2021



## Kitsunefoxy21 (Jun 9, 2022)

Have you never know that furries can draw the absolute realistic anthro side of how to draw furries book?

well this picture might outstand you in the faces of the worlds, have never seen THIS!


----------



## sushy (Jun 9, 2022)

Wow! I do have to say I quite like the tiger character.


----------



## KohleCoke (Jun 25, 2022)

I've seen these around, haven't bought one, but I might in the future!


----------



## KohleCoke (Jun 25, 2022)

sushy said:


> Wow! I do have to say I quite like the tiger character.


I agree!


----------

